
Using a Lithuanian E-Money License to expand Google Payments - lawrenceyan
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-12-21/google-payment-expands-with-e-money-license-from-lithuania
======
partingshots
One of the benefits of formation like the European Union. Areas that have
traditionally lagged behind provide incentivized areas to be invested in
leading to subsequent economic development and growth. Companies like Google
make money. The recipient country like Lithuania here makes money. It’s a win
win situation for everyone.

